# did you see the 08 rabbit?



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

These are posted in the MKV forum.
I can't see much difference from the engine pics...
I do see one of the intake sensors has moved.
The owner says he can feel the HP difference


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (digitaltim)*

yep, there is no sensor...
same as my 2005.5 car!!! no sensor in the intake duct!


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (~kInG~)*

so most likly the HP bump came from a software change??


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_so most likly the HP bump came from a software change??

I don't think anyone has even shown it to be a "real" hp bump.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

hmm, interesting, no sensor...intake seems to be the same as ours, could the difference be in the manifold or engine head? I read somewhere that there was a difference with the pre 08 engine heads....hmmm....or could it be software too?, I think ill call my homefry at the VW dealer and find out whats up haha.


_Modified by Uberbunni at 8:37 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (digitaltim)*

I thought it was already confirmed via ETKA that the intake manifold is different... Which would also explain why info was given about the 2008's head, as a different intake manifold may have different ports.
Once there's an actual answer for everything, it needs to be stickied so this doesn't go on forever.
Regardless, we're talking about SAE HP... It's not that they're "advertising the wheel hp"... Using the same guidelines, procedures and requirements this motor is rated at 20 HP higher. Why does this surprise anyone? This motor was built for the US market, it's new, it's been around since 2005.5 and it's probably due for a minor tweaking - after all, it's about the same as its competition in terms of power and acceleration but it has another cylinder than most of those cars and sucks up more gas to go just as quickly.
Once they're actually out you'll be able to get your answers.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

we'll know after 08 guys start getting dynos done...till then, it's a guessing game


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

what exactly was that sensor for that they took out?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (ninety9gl)*

the 08's are out........thus the pics.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (ninety9gl)*



ninety9gl said:


> Once there's an actual answer for everything, it needs to be stickied so this doesn't go on forever.
> /QUOTE]
> x100! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_what exactly was that sensor for that they took out?

It's a secondary temp sensor. I remember we took it out on my buddies car and waited for something to change / set a code and we saw no change iirc.
My guess would be to verify how much the air was being heated as it went through the intake tract. I don't think it was for dash indication or anything...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i think we all need to pitch in 5 bucks and make this guy get a dyno and we can then better sleep at night


----------



## FosterLustley (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_i think we all need to pitch in 5 bucks and make this guy get a dyno and we can then better sleep at night









haha x2


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (FosterLustley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FosterLustley* »_
haha x2

x3







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd wait and pitch in for someone with a manual transmission.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

dyno's a dyno .... on a street yea it might be more fun but on a dyno it should throw same #'s


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

... I would try to keep the cars/drivetrain as similar as possible.


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (digitaltim)*

I noticed the sticker read "Rabbit S", maybe just a performance package???? I'm wondering if the standard Rabbit will have the same out-put as the 07?


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

I was thinking autos put out a tad less to the wheels almost always.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (07maddrabbit)*

170bhp is standard. The trims have been renamed. IIRC "S" is base.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (ninety9gl)*

I doubt the air temp sensor was removed, rather it was moved to a different location. Because if I'm not mistaken the ecu would have a tough time doing it's job without knowing the temp of the air coming into the engine... So there's one somewhere.
Anybody else annoyed about the fact that they didn't round off that part of the intake and just left a flat spot where the sensor used to be?









Also: what is "engine braking assist (EBA)"? 


_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 4:05 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_I doubt the air temp sensor was removed, rather it was moved to a different location. Because if I'm not mistaken the ecu would have a tough time doing it's job without knowing the temp of the air coming into the engine... So there's one somewhere.
Anybody else annoyed about the fact that they didn't round off that part of the intake and just left a flat spot where the sensor used to be?









Also: what is "engine braking assist (EBA)"? 

_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 4:05 PM 7-12-2007_

The MAF always has (and still does) have the most important temp sensor... This has been covered previously.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

It has a 6300 rpm redline. 
does anybody know what rpm the 170hp hits?











_Modified by p c at 9:05 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*

hmm.........good question.
He also posted a pic of the cruise control stalk which people were asking about.
Its the same thing I have in my 2007.
I guess some other years were different?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

2005.5's have a separate stack for cruise control...


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

I have the old style in my 07


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: did you see the 08 rabbit? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_the 08's are out........thus the pics.


I should have clarified... the specs are not... not on VW's site and not on the media/press release site (that usually has better info)... But the parts databases should be updated by now.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

6,300 redline!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_6,300 redline!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

makes me sad I didnt wait for an 08


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*

I'm really not sure what the higher rev means......
Mayeb that's how they get to 170HP now.
same engine, but it has a higher rev limit.......so getting chipped would essentially give you the same thing. I think.
also, did you see the sticker? I paid $1k + less and got upgraded rims / tires, monster mats, and the gorilla cargo mat. + whatever else they cut out for 2008 (heated mirrors etc)
I don't feel bad for not waiting. I didn't know anyways.
I can take that $1k I saved and upgrade if I felt I needed to.
only thing that could suck for us is warranty issues.

there is some rumor that our cars can be upgraded by VW dealerships too..........????


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_I'm really not sure what the higher rev means......
Maybe that's how they get to 170HP now.

Considering all of the dyno graphs I've looked at showing the motor continue to loose hp as RPM's climb I don't think it is _only_ the increased RPM range. There has to be some other way (if it is the increased RPM range) that they're getting the 170 hp.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_there is some rumor that our cars can be upgraded by VW dealerships too..........????

The only way that would happen is if it's just a matter of replacing parts, in which case I'm sure they'd be willing to install for you - paying for the parts and the installation, of course.
It's also safe to say that the slightly higher redline is not the cause of the gains but most likely an added result.
If the info I found is right, it's 170 @ 5700.
Doesn't it still have heated mirrors? Everything I've seen said they do.
The price has changed, though.


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Considering all of the dyno graphs I've looked at showing the motor continue to loose hp as RPM's climb I don't think it is _only_ the increased RPM range. There has to be some other way (if it is the increased RPM range) that they're getting the 170 hp.
head work... new head + new cams = increased redline.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_

If the info I found is right, it's 170 @ 5700.


If thats correct then its making around 142 ft-lbs to the wheels at 5700rpms.
stock is making around 122 ft-lbs. GIAC w/ intake around 130 ft-lbs
so its fair to say its not just an intake or software change. The only way to move the powerband north is with headwork and/or cams
142*5700/5252=154.1*0.1=15.4+154.4=169.5hp


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*

ok.I'm officially jealous.
How much do you guys think it would cost to upgrade the cams?


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_ok.I'm officially jealous.
How much do you guys think it would cost to upgrade the cams?

I'm slightly annoyed. I had a 2 year lease that would have ended in March, on an '06 Jetta, but I traded early for an '07 Rabbit back in December. I should have just waited. Oh well.
Same thing happened after I bought my MKIV GTI. Power bump to 180 horses.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_
I'm slightly annoyed. I had a 2 year lease that would have ended in March, on an '06 Jetta, but I traded early for an '07 Rabbit back in December. I should have just waited. Oh well.
Same thing happened after I bought my MKIV GTI. Power bump to 180 horses.









Since the 08's have also been "de-contented", as they say, and you can get the power increase (and more) of the 08's with an intake and/or GIAC chip I don't think you should be all that annoyed.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_
If thats correct then its making around 142 ft-lbs to the wheels at 5700rpms.
stock is making around 122 ft-lbs. GIAC w/ intake around 130 ft-lbs
so its fair to say its not just an intake or software change. The only way to move the powerband north is with headwork and/or cams
142*5700/5252=154.1*0.1=15.4+154.4=169.5hp










So this kinda begs the question: what does the rest of the curve look like?? did they sacrifice any low end?
Does anyone know if they moved the rev limit?


_Modified by BuddyWh at 10:37 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

If the redline is up.....I wonder if they changed the gear ratios in the tranny..... thats one of the best parts I like about my rabbit...the gear ratios.....I would hate to see them screw that up....


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if they changed the engine code for the '08s?


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_If the redline is up.....I wonder if they changed the gear ratios in the tranny..... thats one of the best parts I like about my rabbit...the gear ratios.....I would hate to see them screw that up....









Well the transmission is made in Japan, so im thinking its a different tranny. As far as the gear ratios goes, I hate the 06-07 current set up. Man, at like 80mph the damn car is already riding around 3300rpm's, no wonder our cars are not so economical.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scratchmaster_J)*

The auto has always been built in Japan... are you sure the manual is?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Scratchmaster_J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scratchmaster_J* »_
Well the transmission is made in Japan, so im thinking its a different tranny. As far as the gear ratios goes, I hate the 06-07 current set up. Man, at like 80mph the damn car is already riding around 3300rpm's, no wonder our cars are not so economical.


?
my last vehicle hit that at 65MPH.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_

?
my last vehicle hit that at 65MPH.

X2 my honda was alot worse, but then again you need revs w/ no torque


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Scratchmaster_J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scratchmaster_J* »_
Well the transmission is made in Japan, so im thinking its a different tranny. As far as the gear ratios goes, I hate the 06-07 current set up. Man, at like 80mph the damn car is already riding around 3300rpm's, no wonder our cars are not so economical.


I guess I should have said 1st and 2nd gears are what I like....I AutoX my car and the current gears are great...


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (p c)*

yea someone needs to make some cams for the 2.5


----------

